# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  [office] Installer office sans cl (pour ghost)

## chaval

Bonjour
Tout est dans le titre, ou presque...
Je dispose d'un parc informatique homogne. Nous disposons que de deux types d'ordinateurs. 
Afin de faire des ghosts "gnriques", je voulais savoir s'il tait possible d'effectuer une installation d'office ne demandant pas de cl  l'installation, comme le font les contructeurs lorsqu'ils proposent office prinstall. Le cl sera demand  la premire utilisation.


Merci d'avance

----------


## Heureux-oli

Peut-tre ici

----------


## Tofalu

Mmm,

Je pense que a dpend de la licence de tes packs office. S'ils ont toutes une cl diffrentes, tu vas devoir faire une installation sur chaque machine. Tu vas me dire, je pourrais trs bien installer le mme sur tous : oui sauf que l'activation risque de ne pas passer. Si tu actives trop de fois une version, elle se bloque et ne peut tre active sur aucune autre nouvelle machine.

----------


## AlainTech

As-tu essay d'installer compltement en introduisant une cl valide puis de supprimer la cl dans la registry?

La cl s'appelle ProductID et est sous HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Office\xx.x\Registration.

----------


## chaval

Bonjour
J'ai essay de faire un package d'installation (un .MST) grace  l'outil qui est dans le lien que m'a fourni Heureux-oli ; mais l'installer m'a quand mme demand la cl...

La, c'est trop tard, mes images sont faites ; mais c'est quand meme le bonheur d'installer windows, le SP2, toutes les mises  jour, les pilotes Dell, quelques programmes annexes, le tout en 16 minutes... aprs, y'a qu'a installer office  la main aprs, c'est pas la mort  :;): 

AlainTech, j'essairai ta solution la prochaine fois que je rinstallerai un PC  :;): 

Merci  vous

----------


## AlainTech

Pas besoin de rinstaller.

Si tu connais ta cl d'installation, tu peux faire le test sur ta machine.
Mme si tu ne la connais pas, d'ailleurs. Puisqu'il suffit de retaper la cl de registre pour remettre les choses en ordre.

----------

